
Manifesto for Applied Artificial Intelligence Development - gonzodbg
https://ai-manifesto.org
======
gonzodbg
Inspired by the agile manifesto and too many parallels between applied AI
projects and bad software projects I composed the AI Manifesto with help from
my partner and several colleagues.

